# My Cage Take 2



## montdyla (Feb 7, 2015)

So this is my hedgehog cage. I'm purchasing the hedgehog in a couple of weeks and wanted peoples opinions on it. This is just to start out and am hoping to expand it eventually. I made the cuddle sack myself


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Very nice  the snuggle sack is adorable!


----------

